# Cant suspend, hibernate.

## dE_logics

After the kernel upgrade, I cant suspend or hibernate.

Suspending results in a blank screen and the system never goes to standby, I've to hard reboot. Same is for hibernate.

Of course I've no idea how to start debugging the problem so I've no logs to paste... there's nothing in dmesg or syslogs.

----------

## audiodef

Did you configure the relevant kernel options (suspend to RAM and standby, hibernation (aka suspend to disk)? Have you tried using your old config and running make oldconfig? 

While you're at it, you could check out Pappy's Kernel Seeds for a more efficient kernel.

----------

## dE_logics

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Did you configure the relevant kernel options (suspend to RAM and standby, hibernation (aka suspend to disk)? Have you tried using your old config and running make oldconfig? 
> 
> While you're at it, you could check out Pappy's Kernel Seeds for a more efficient kernel.

 

Yes, I did configure using old config, and the essentials for PM are checked.

No use using pappy's kernel seeds, I'm using a custom kernel on purpose.

----------

## moben

i have the same issue, but it never worked on my (young) system... kernel configuration is correct i think, anything else to do?

----------

## Hu

What kernel upgrade do you mean?  It is not clear whether you jumped to a new major revision, a patch revision in an existing series, or just rebuilt your kernel with different options.  Further, we need to know which kernel you are running.  The output of uname -a would be nice, but emerge --info is easier and may provide other useful information.

----------

## dE_logics

```
Portage 2.2.0_alpha30 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.37.5-zen x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37.5-zen-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual-Core_Processor_TK-55-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 17 Apr 2011 15:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38

virtual/os-headers:  0

Repositories: gentoo sunrise proaudio x11 mozilla x-dev-tree

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=n --complete-graph --binpkg-respect-use=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy distlocks fail-clean fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/x11 /var/lib/layman/mozilla /home/de/dev-tree"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 a53 aac aalib acc acpi adns alsa amd64 amr atm audiofile branding bzip2 cdr cli consolekit cracklib css cups custom-cflags custom-optimization dbus dbx dga dirac dri dts dv dvd dvdr emboss encode enscript exif ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdu gif glut gmp gsm gstreamer gzip iconv icu imlib ipc jpeg jpeg2k kde ladspa lame lcms libedit libnotify libsamplerate libwww lzma lzo mad matroska matrox mikmod mime minimal mmap mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack networkmanager nntp nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg openal openexr opengl openmp optimization osc pam pango pch pdf plasma png policykit posix ppds pppd qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline schroedinger sharedmem shorten smp sndfile sockets socks5 speex spell sse sse2 startup-notification strong-optimization svg symlink sysfs taglib tcpd theora threads tiff toolame truetype twolame udev unicode usb vcd vhosts vorbis wavpack win32codecs wmf x264 xcb xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r300 r600" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Clad in Sky

I'm having this issue, too, since I went from gentoo-sources 2.6.36-r? to 2.6.37-r1 on AMD64.

----------

## subox

I had the same problem on x86_64. I red that kernel 2.6.38-r4 has fix patch for hibernation. With this linux hibernation and suspend works correctly.

----------

## dE_logics

 *subox wrote:*   

> I had the same problem on x86_64. I red that kernel 2.6.38-r4 has fix patch for hibernation. With this linux hibernation and suspend works correctly.

 

Ok then, I'll try upgrading someday.

----------

## optiluca

Also suffering from this issue.  Started on gentoo-sources-3.6.38-r4, still happening on gentoo-sources-3.6.38-r5.  gentoo-sources-3.6.38-r3 works just fine.  Hibernate never worked, but suspend to ram did.  Now it just hangs at a black screen, backlight still on.  This is happening on a Lenovo Thinkpad W510

emerge --info 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.2.0_alpha32 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.38-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_820_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 11 May 2011 08:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r2

Repositories: gentoo multimedia sunrise ikelos LOCAL

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/etc/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_GB it"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/etc/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/ikelos /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr apm avi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdaudio cddb cdr chm cleartype cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dhcp dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread editor emboss emovix encode exif faac faad fam fame fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gcj gd gdbm gdu gif git glitz glx gphoto2 gpm gps gstreamer hdaps iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick inotify ipod ipv6 it jack java java6 joystick jpeg kde kickoff ladspa lastfm lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors mad mbrola mikmod mmx mng modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon pmu png policykit ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quicktime readline rtc samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session skype slp smp snmp spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subtitles subversion svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype twolame udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis wicd wifi x264 xcomposite xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## lyallp

I stayed at 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 for precisely this reason, couldn't get hibernate to work on 2.6.37 on my HP EliteBook 8540w.

----------

## Hu

 *optiluca wrote:*   

> Started on gentoo-sources-3.6.38-r4, still happening on gentoo-sources-3.6.38-r5.  gentoo-sources-3.6.38-r3 works just fine.

 This is good news, in the sense that relatively few changes go into patch releases.  Would you be willing to bisect between -r3 and -r4 to find the offending commit, then file a bug about it?

----------

## optiluca

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *optiluca wrote:*   Started on gentoo-sources-3.6.38-r4, still happening on gentoo-sources-3.6.38-r5.  gentoo-sources-3.6.38-r3 works just fine. This is good news, in the sense that relatively few changes go into patch releases.  Would you be willing to bisect between -r3 and -r4 to find the offending commit, then file a bug about it?

 

I am pretty busy at the moment, so I will see what I can do.  I just looked around as to how bisection is done and it looks simple enough (if a bit long).  I got hold of vanilla sources from git, but running

 *Quote:*   

> git bisect good v2.6.38.4
> 
> fatal: Needed a single revision
> 
> Bad rev input: v2.6.38.4
> ...

 

gives me that error.  I googled around and could not find any examples of how to specify minor kernel versions.   :Confused: 

----------

## dE_logics

Upstream knows about this?

----------

## Hu

Do you have the tags from stable-2.6.38.git?  That is the most likely reason for git not accepting the tag you gave.

----------

## optiluca

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Do you have the tags from stable-2.6.38.git?  That is the most likely reason for git not accepting the tag you gave.

 

Presumably not.  How do I get hold of them?   :Confused: 

----------

## Hu

 *optiluca wrote:*   

> Presumably not.  How do I get hold of them?  

 Add git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.38.y.git as a new remote and fetch its heads.

----------

## optiluca

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *optiluca wrote:*   Presumably not.  How do I get hold of them?   Add git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.38.y.git as a new remote and fetch its heads.

 

OK that worked  :Very Happy: 

I ran git bisect, and after 4-5 reboots I can confirm that the responsible commit is this http://lkml.org/lkml/2011/4/29/308 .  Is this something I should report upstream?

EDIT: Submitted report, hopefully the issue will get fixed  :Smile: 

----------

## dE_logics

 *optiluca wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*    *optiluca wrote:*   Presumably not.  How do I get hold of them?   Add git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.38.y.git as a new remote and fetch its heads. 
> 
> OK that worked 
> 
> I ran git bisect, and after 4-5 reboots I can confirm that the responsible commit is this http://lkml.org/lkml/2011/4/29/308 .  Is this something I should report upstream?
> ...

 

I personally stay away from upstream but if you're a dev, no fear.

----------

## dE_logics

Yup, upgrading did solve the problem.

----------

## Amity88

I also had the same problem, with kernel 2.6.39-r2 suspend never works. I downgraded to 2.6.32-r29 and it worked!

The system is a pentium 4 on a VIA p4m800 mainboard, it's the first time I installed gentoo on that system.

----------

## Hu

Amity88: since you are new to this thread, we do not have enough information about your system to help you or even to confirm that the problem has the same cause.  In particular, the OP reported an issue in the 2.6.38.x series, but you said you have a problem with 2.6.39.x, so I suspect you have a different problem.

It would be better to trace this in a new thread, but regardless of where we trace it, we need the output of emerge --info, the last known working kernel, the first known bad kernel, and a more precise description than "suspend never works."  Does it exhibit the same symptoms the OP described?  Does it suspend, but never resume?  Does it suspend, but crash/reboot on resume?

----------

## Amity88

@Hu,

 sorry about that, I mainly intended it sorta lika bug report. I'll start a new thread with the relevant details.

----------

## dE_logics

This issue was talked about in the Debian mailing list.

----------

